
Show HN: Amazon wish list price monitor bot, tries to be funny (weekend project) - trahn
https://www.facebook.com/CheapHarry/
======
trahn
Hey, so I just let this little FB Messenger bot run free into the wild.
CheapHarry is a price tracker that notifies you when prices of products you
watch drop. You can send it amazon.com product links or your whole wish list
(make sure it's shared or public though). Feel free to ask me anything or give
me any feedback. :)

